# Raleigh Militis



## g-dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

Ayone have any experience with this bike? I took one for a short ride, and it was surprisingly comfortable. I can't find a lot of information about this model, and I'm wondering if there are any known problems with it.


----------



## PartTimeRoadie (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it is a new model from Raleigh this season. Looks like a pretty sweet bike, Bicycling mag just rated it as one of the best new bikes in the $2K range. It is definitely a more speed/race orientented road bike.

I just purchased a Raleigh Revino 2.0 carbon, its a more ergonomic/comfort oriented road bike, but very similar to the Militis in componentry and frame quality. Great bike.

I was bummed to discover there is no Raleigh Forum here!! What gives??


----------



## grandprix (Jul 8, 2012)

I can't figure why there isn't a Raleigh forum either, but I don't the criteria they use to create them.

I rode a Militis for about 2 weeks while my Evo was having some warranty work done. The shop owner had one as a personal bike and it fit me. I liked it, pretty comfortable ride and solid handling. I never took down any big descents or anything but it felt stable where I did go. It didn't have the kind of snappy feel when sprinting that my Evo does and I never quite felt at home sprinting on it. Still felt as good or better than the few other carbon racing frames I've ridden.

Can't help with knowing any issues except to say that Raleigh has a pretty solid rep.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been looking at the Revenio but need to try the Militis before I make a decision. Lots of good bikes from Raleigh these days.


----------

